# First Hour Bull/Last Hour Bull



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well folks, my first, only, and LAST limited Entry hunting experience is now over. What a ride...
My brother Bruce and I both drew the Wasatch Archery Elk last year, but we opted to turn the tags back in due to my impending heart surgery. They gave the tags back to us for this year and with me now fully (well almost) recovered we were once again off to the races. The summer was spent scouting, hanging tree stands and studying trail cam pics. We had three really good spots dialed in and had high hopes. Opening weekend through the first two weeks was nothing more than a hot, dusty, miserable time spent dodging sheep, sheep dogs, and spike/cow hunters. No dice. I passed on four small bulls and my poor brother just sat in a tree and swatted fies. The elk were clearly watering elsewhere...

Week three started with my brother finally getting a kitchen pass for the whole week so I decided to concentrate all my efforts on the remaining 14 days, the first five of which would be spent hunting with Bruce. It was a full moon so we opted to get in our trees early and sit the mid day hours since they were more likely to be active then. It paid off big time! At about two in the afternoon my brother was getting twitchy and texted me saying he was going to switch wallows because two elk had smelled him on his left side when they tried to come in. I told him to sit tight and be patient because eventually something would come in on his up-wind side and he'd get a chance. Well he didn't listen to me and climbed down anyway. As he was headed over to the other wallow a bull bugled below him and up wind. He hurried back into his stand, sat down, and tooted one time on his trusty Hoochie Mama cow call. The bull answered and was on the way! The first thing to show up was a cow. She was walking up through the timber where Bruce had just been and suddenly hit his scent trail. She was nervous but holding her ground. Then the bull came up behind her, stopped, and bugled right at Bruce not 75 yards away. Bruce started to get really shaky and had to close his eyes and calm himself. Right about then that cow decided she smelled a rat and turned to leave. Bruce's heart sank as he watched the bull turn to go with her. But, as luck would have it he stopped, turned around, and came trotting back toward the wallow. I guess he was more thirsty than he was horny... The bull crossed the canyon, trotted down the steep bank and dove into the wallow head first and began to drink giving Bruce a perfect broadside shot. Zip! He sent an arrow right though his chest and out the other side. Compete pass through with a 55 pound recurve! The bull jumped out of the wallow and ran up on the hill and stood there looking around. Bruce was so badly shaken now he couldn't even get another arrow out of his quiver. But he managed to pull it together and get another wooden missile on the string. Just then the bull bolted. Bruce just swung up and ripped another one at him in desperation. He didn't need the second arrow, but it hit the bull anyway, right through both asscheeks! He must have cut something big because the bull only dragged himself another 20 yards with his front legs and collapsed. Game over! The first arrow had done the trick passing through both lungs. He didn't know it at the time but that bull was dead on his feet.

Bruce's first arrow buried in the mud at the wallow after doing it's job.









The scene of the crash...









The happy bowhunter.









"I still cant believe I pulled it off!"









By the time I got there he'd skinned and halfway quartered the bull. He started taking meat to the truck and I kept skinning and butchering. He took five trips in all with the meat and I fallowed him down the hill with the head on the last trip out just at dark. What a day!!!

The happy proud Big Brother.









We got my brothers meat out and down to the meat locker that next morning. After he'd secured everything back in town he grabbed his GWP Lou and his shotgun and came back up. He had some work to do that next weekend but he spent the next two days with me grouse hunting and scouting new areas. The rest of that week turned really hot, dry and miserable again and I had very little luck in my "go to" stand. It was getting hit, but the big bulls were still very nocturnal. I had chances at some little bulls but the big ones were staying away. After three FULL DAYS on stand I'd had enough and decided to go check out a new spot that a friend had told us about. Let me just say this. Three fourteen hour days sitting in one spot and seeing absolutely NOTHING but birds, squirrels, and a couple rag-horns will test ones resolve to kill an elk... 









Anyway, I sneaked in there late the next afternoon and found the new wallow. It was getting hit quite heavy and I decided to just sit down under a tree and see what happened. A small rag-horn came in and a few minutes later a nice little five point showed up. I was tempted to shoot the five, but kept it together and just enjoyed watching him play in the water not ten yards from me.
I snapped his picture with my phone as he was leaving. He's about twenty yards here...









I still had faith that a nice bull would show up so I sat my original stand two more days but again, nothing showed up. The weather was calling for a heavy rain storm that next day so I headed to town to wash my cloths and get some more grub. On the way back in I ran into Wapiti67 and he offered to hunt with me in the morning and see if we couldn't call something up. Up until then I hadn't heard much bugling action at all but the storm had them talking a little and we got up the next morning to give it a shot. We worked down a ridge with a good cross breeze blowing and got three separate bulls to talk but none of em wanted to play. John was gearing up to hunt with a friend on the rifle hunt so he had to go back and make preparations.

So, now Ive got just three days left. That other wallow was starting to look better every day so on Wednesday the 12th I walked a climbing stand in there at 3:00 and jacked up into the only tree around that wallow that wasn't dead from beetle kill. The wind was swirling and really unpredictable. I sat there worried that I would get smelled if it didn't calm down and become a little more "directional". Well, my worst fears were soon confirmed when I heard a cow bark up on the ridge and the stampede that ensued a second later confirmed one thing. I stink... So I went back to camp that night feeling really stupid and beaten. Only two more days left and my only two choices were that stand, or my original stand where I'd been seeing zilch for the past two weeks. I had no choice, I had to let this new place air out and rest for at least one day before I went back in there and tried it again. I got up early the 13th and went running and gunning with no results. NOTHING was talking in my neck of the woods. That afternoon found me back in my Original stand and once again, yup you guessed it, NOTHING, ZILCH, NADA!!! I moped back to camp that night feeling like it was over. The next morning I tried getting them to play the run and gun game but no dice. I had ONE more chance. I knew there was a big bull using that other wallow because I had trail cam pics of him doing it and I'd heard him bugle every night on the ridge above it. It was now time to play dirty pool. The camera had taken his picture the week before every night right at 6:30. My plan was to wait till evening, and take a chance by slipping in there right before he came in, and hope that the wind didn't screw me over. I waited till about five and when the wind was right I tip toed down into the timber and slipped in on the down wind side of the wallow just ten yards away like I'd done the first night I found it and sat on the ground. I dug a little spot out for my butt and a flat spot out for my feet and only took a bottle of water, my phone, and some snot rags. The wind was being good and breezing steadily down the canyon. It felt good. Right at 6:30 I heard him bugle way up behind the ridge. Five minutes later he bugled again on the ridge. One minute after that he bugled half way down the canyon not 200 yards from me. My stomach got tight and my palms started sweating ice cubes. I knew he was coming! Not thirty seconds later he showed up in the pines at the head of the little draw I was in and made his way down the steep bank to the wallow. He splashed right in facing me and went to tanking up on water. He drank for a minute or so then plopped down right in the middle and started to role around and get as wet and sloppy as he could. This was cool. I had a big bull ten yards from me wallowing and he didn't have a clue I was there. But it was about to get even more cool... After he'd wallowed for five minutes he stood up facing me and shook like a dog. Water and mud went everywhere! Then he looked me right in the eye, tilted his head back slightly and screamed his balls off! Then he through in a series of grunts and chuckles at the end to ice the cake. It about blew my hat off! I could smell his breath! If I'd not gotten a shot at him it would have all been worth it just for that one moment. But it wasn't his night. He finally turned and put his head down in the mud and began pawing the water with his front leg. His head was totally obscured by the clay bank in the wallow and I had a perfect broadside shot at ten yards. This was it, I slowly stood up, eased my bow over the bush in front of me and put one right behind this leg. He leaped out of the wallow and stood on the bank not 15 yards away and looked around like "what the hell was that"... I looked at the arrow hanging out of his chest and thought well, he's dead... But hey, if you really wanna know what that was, here ya go. So I snapped another arrow on the string and just aimed for my first arrow. Whack! This one buried to the fletching and stuck in his off leg not two inches under the first one. OK I thought, Now you're REALLY dead! He must have thought that too cuz he took off outa there like a cut cat! I've seen quarter horses chasing calves at the National Finals Rodeo that had nothing on the speed that bull left outa there with! Holy cow! Ive never seen a bull elk run that fast in my life! Well, I texted my brother and Wapiti67 as soon as I was calm enough to work the keys on my phone and the recovery/skinning/quartering process was under way. We got him skint and quartered by about 11:00 and then bwhntr brought up his wild brumbies the next morning to pack out the meat. TAK also showed up and he turned out to be quite the little pack mule himself! He was afraid to tie the head and cape on a horse for fear we'd hurt the horse so he bench pressed that whole thing up onto his shoulders and headed down the mountain with it. Never underestimate a fat kid!!!

Where have we seen this before! Snuffer, there is no substitute!  









The scene of the crash. Elk HATE when this happens to them... :twisted: 



























A great big *HUGE* special thanks goes out to all the people who were instrumental in my brother and I's success. You guys all know who you are and we REALLY appreciate everything you did for us! We love you guys!!!


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

awesome story, congrats!!!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Very very cool


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome! Well deserved, by a great guy. Congrats.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Hunting hard! There is nothing better in the world!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT! Thanks for sharing. And doing it with a re-curve. Very impressive.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice Tex, Congrats!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats!! Great job!!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

congrats on the fine animal, bud!! youre the man!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice guys congrats!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats there Tex, now does this mean that you are actually going to mount a fured animal? 

I remember once when you told me that the only time that you would do anything with fur in it is if you shot it yourself. :mrgreen:


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Very awesome dude.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

And yes, snuffers are slick.

[attachment=0:2t00gkw4]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1347949815.211152.jpg[/attachment:2t00gkw4]


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

That is waaaaay cool. 
Congrats to you and your bro.!


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome story!!! and congrats.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats and great story!...thanks for letting me be a part of the fun.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

That was one fine story! I was right there like a fly on a twig while reading the whole thing. Congrats to you both! WOW! But, somewhere in the back of my mind I expected to see a flint rock tied to that arrow...JK! Very nice!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome job Tex! Glad to see you and your brother harvest some nice bulls! 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That is awesome. You have way more patience than I do and it paid off. Both are very nice bulls.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

On cool story congrats!


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Bad a$$ stories on both those bull Gardner!! I'm glad you where able to get it done after last years surgery!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome bulls. Congrats to you and your bro.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Very well written Tex.....reading about having the bull screaming like that at 10 yards got the hair to stand up on the back of my neck. It's the pinnacle of elk hunting, maybe hunting period. What an amazing experience. Congrats to you and your brother!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for reading guys! It was almost as fun to write the story as it was to live it. 

Burge, nice snuffer/heart pic!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

If I knew anything about taxidermy I would offer you a free mount.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> If I knew anything about taxidermy I would offer you a free mount.


Thanks! My brother and I both decided to get the European mounts done. His wife wont let his anywhere near the house so his bull is actually going in my shop. I'll hang mine right next to his and they'll make a nice addition to my show room.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

for sure. European mounts always look good.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Now that is a HUNT!!!!!! Cool as heck TEX!!! that is why I bow hunt to get right in there with them, how can you beat that????

Good looking bull, Good hunt story to with it!!!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't push it TEX!!!! 

you might get banned!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Really glad to see u got it done Tex.......


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats Tex! And your brother too. After last year I was wishing the best for you this year.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Incredible story! Thanks for sharing, and CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! :O||:


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey I'm the little brother in the story and just wanted to make one comment...snuffers do not rule. Go buy some Kodiak Grizzly broadheads and maybe you won't have to follow some weak blood trail until midnight looking for your bull that traveled a half mile after being hit twice in the vitals with no exit wound. A little research about Dr. Ashby's broadhead study might help you give up on your loyalty to the snuffer, woodsman, or any other three blade head. Single bevel heads rule...it's the only reason a hack like me made a not so great shot and was able to watch my bull crash 50 yards from my tree stand. 

Well...maybe all the help and advice from my big brother helped me out a bit I guess.

Thanks for letting me tag along and ride your coat tails to my crowning achievement in hunting. It's a memory that will surly be burned in my brain for the rest of my life.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great write up TEX. That's great you guys got to hunt together this year!

Welcome aboard brucifr.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and congrats Bruce!


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Very nice TEX. What a great story and even better bull.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

brucifr said:


> Hey I'm the little brother in the story and just wanted to make one comment...snuffers do not rule. Go buy some Kodiak Grizzly broadheads and maybe you won't have to follow some weak blood trail until midnight looking for your bull that traveled a half mile after being hit twice in the vitals with no exit wound. A little research about Dr. Ashby's broadhead study might help you give up on your loyalty to the snuffer, woodsman, or any other three blade head. Single bevel heads rule...


Yup!

Good luck trying to edjumacate that brother of yours.

But meantime, congrats to the both of you. Dang fine bulls. You're better bowhunters than me... this year, anyway. 

I'll also say that I admire what you two have done, here. I've got a couple brothers and love 'em both. But one's a meth addict and the other's a **** vegan. What a blessing it is for you two to share these memories. That doesn't come from nothing. So congrats on that, too.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Great write up! That was a fun read.
Congratulations to the both of you on topping off your hunting trips by filling your tags. I'm glad your hard work paid off.
On another note, I though those arrows looked real purty when you first put up pics of them. They look even better buried in that beast.


----------



## OPED (Jan 24, 2009)

One of the stories of the year! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats to you and your brother--working so hard and being so patient makes it that much sweeter.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Great bull and story Darin, way to getter' done. skeet


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

brucifr said:


> Hey I'm the little brother in the story and just wanted to make one comment...snuffers do not rule. Go buy some Kodiak Grizzly broadheads and maybe you won't have to follow some weak blood trail until midnight looking for your bull that traveled a half mile after being hit twice in the vitals with no exit wound. A little research about Dr. Ashby's broadhead study might help you give up on your loyalty to the snuffer, woodsman, or any other three blade head. Single bevel heads rule...it's the only reason a hack like me made a not so great shot and was able to watch my bull crash 50 yards from my tree stand.
> 
> Well...maybe all the help and advice from my big brother helped me out a bit I guess.
> 
> Thanks for letting me tag along and ride your coat tails to my crowning achievement in hunting. It's a memory that will surly be burned in my brain for the rest of my life.


Since your big brother (Tex O Bob) was banned from the UWN by Garyfish, I will respond. 

There may be some truth to your theory on broadheads...however, if it only comes down to the broadhead, I dare say my mechanical EPEK left a huge blood trail with sprays of blood all over the mountain. Maybe you need to rethink your tools. :mrgreen:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

brucifr said:


> Hey I'm the little brother in the story and just wanted to make one comment...snuffers do not rule. Go buy some Kodiak Grizzly broadheads ....


Are we still talking about broadheads is this some sort of inside joke about chewing tobacco?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Well done guys and AWESOME story!!! I only hope I can have some of the same experiences next week. Thansk for sharing, I really enjoyed the reading.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

No, he is talking broadheads...probably turn into a drunken brawl at the next family thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> There may be some truth to your theory on broadheads...however, if it only comes down to the broadhead, I dare say my mechanical EPEK left a huge blood trail with sprays of blood all over the mountain. Maybe you need to rethink your tools. :mrgreen:


Have you posted the pics and story on the forum?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > There may be some truth to your theory on broadheads...however, if it only comes down to the broadhead, I dare say my mechanical EPEK left a huge blood trail with sprays of blood all over the mountain. Maybe you need to rethink your tools. :mrgreen:
> ...


I haven't. I typically don't post pics on this forum. I guess I could though. What are you most interested in, the story of the hunts or the story of the broadheads? I could offer pics of the devastating holes the EPEKs leave. 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Mountain Time said:
> 
> 
> > bwhntr said:
> ...


I think we just want pictures of your sexy mug. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I know that is a lie because you have seen my mug...therefore you know better.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Mountain Time said:
> 
> 
> > bwhntr said:
> ...


The story and pics. That's why I like coming to the forum, love seeing pics and hearing the stories of others success or attempts at success. I have seen what the EPEK head can do but others may be curious.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Congrats Tex. Awesome story and a lifetime of memories for sure.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

That was an awesome story and sounds like it was fun as hell, congrats on the successful elk hunt!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep, great story and hunts for sure, glad things worked out for you both! Guess hunting the petting zoo has some good points eh? ;-)


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats on the nice bulls....and especially done with a stick and string!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Very beautiful bulls! Congrats Tex!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy Shmoly, I didn't know that Bruce killed as well until right now reading the story. I only received a text from Tex o Bobber on the second bull. CONGRATS!!! That is soooooo stinkin cool. You guys deserved that. After turning your tags back in from last year with Bruce supporting you and wanting to spend the hunt with YOU instead of just hunting. To go through such a major heart surgery and then with the passing of the two of you's father, it's been a trying year. Success is smiling on you. I hope to heck that you changed your mind about the Holy Bible that you call "that book of fiction" and got down on your knees and thanked God for allowing you to have such an awesome experience. Proud of you my friend!


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd use those epek heads but I don't think my bow has enough power to make the blades open.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

brucifr said:


> I'd use those epek heads but I don't think my bow has enough power to make the blades open.


Hahahaha........You'd be surprised!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

By the way Tex, Those two arrows are PERFECTLY placed. Amazing composure and accuracy with a stick bow!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

brucifr said:


> I'd use those epek heads but I don't think my bow has enough power to make the blades open.


My wife its shooting a 45 lbs bow. Want to see the EPEK damage? You would be quite impressed.


----------



## twigflipper (Dec 11, 2009)

brucifr said:


> I'd use those epek heads but I don't think my bow has enough power to make the blades open.


You may get them to open, but I'd be concerned about them penatrating! :mrgreen:


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm sure there's tons of damage...and a wise man once told me "you can kill them with a field point if you hit them right". I'll put my faith in the years of research by Dr. Ed Ashby and a 1 3/8s inch head that corkscrews it's way through flesh and bone. This is the first year I've used that head and the only time I have ever passed through an elk...an elk half again as big as any other I have killed. That single bevel helps them fly strait as well so even you riffle bow users can use them.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree there is something sexy about a traditional broadhead on a wood arrow. My longbow setup has a full set of snuffers. However, the proven broadhead of choice for me is the EPEK. Too many pass through kills for me to deny they work. You are right though, and I have said it a thousand times, put it in the right place and a field tip will do the job. Broadheads are made to compensate for our lack of perfection.

Here is a EPEK pass through shot taken from 25 yards with a 45lbs bow. I didn't take any pics of the exit holes, trust me, they are even more damaging.


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

That is sooooo cool.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I concur...I shot my cow at 15 yards and she only went 20 more and then tipped over....blood pumping out both sides...I love the blood trail...it goes almost nowhere as the animal expires too quickly...


----------



## bobbriansdad (Sep 26, 2012)

Darin, this is a great story, and it makes me love you even more. You did a great job of killing a couple of bulls that made the mistake of not smelling you, being thirsty, and wanting to have sex with other elk that don't have testicles. You have proved once more that we as human beings are the apex of preditor activity. HUMANS RULE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robertsfam (Feb 1, 2012)

bwhntr said:


> I agree there is something sexy about a traditional broadhead on a wood arrow. My longbow setup has a full set of snuffers. However, the proven broadhead of choice for me is the EPEK. Too many pass through kills for me to deny they work. You are right though, and I have said it a thousand times, put it in the right place and a field tip will do the job. Broadheads are made to compensate for our lack of perfection.
> 
> Here is a EPEK pass through shot taken from 25 yards with a 45lbs bow. I didn't take any pics of the exit holes, trust me, they are even more damaging.


That EPEK is the thing to shoot it flys so good and it makes big holes and made in my home state love it! and Nice buck!!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was wondering how epeks would work for deer, on my sons 43 pound bow. I had him shooting muzzy's. Next year I'll put the epeks on them. Especially after seeing scotts daughters hunting video. She probably weighs 85 pounds and hit a deer right square in the front shoulder, and still killed the deer. Weird after hearing all the stories of grown men. shooting manly bows, having the arrow bounce right off. After seeing Hootches.  (I miss hootch.) wife kill a deer with one I feel good about epeks on a light bow.

P.s. Awesome bull tex.


----------



## twigflipper (Dec 11, 2009)

A can of penetrating oil may be required with each box!! lol


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

So this is an Elk femur from a spike I killed two years ago. After I butchered one of the hind quarters I propped it up and shot it with a 170 grain Grizzly Broadhead and used my 50 lb recurve bow. I would imagine that if an elk had it's weight on this bone the damage would be even more substantial and perhaps a 3 blade head would shatter it as well. But I got the idea to shoot these heads after I read some of the reports from a study done by Dr. Ed Ashby. It was a 27 year study of arrow performance and broadhead lethality on actual game animals.

Not sure this applies to all the compound bow users out there. I know you like the Epik heads because they fly so great. And It's hard to argue with the photos that bwhntr posted of his wife's kill. But for me, my arrows actually flew better with the single bevel heads than they did with field tips...theoretically because the single bevel design helps to spin and stabilize the flight of your arrow.

Anyway...I mentioned earlier in this thread that I had never passed though an elk until I used this head. This year I killed my biggest elk to date and had to put some effort into pulling the arrow out of the mud after it passed through. He stood there stunned and gave me a second shot but ran just before I let the arrow go and I hit him in the ass. While the entire arrow didn't pass through, the head did and I was able to see the devastation of the wound both in the way the bull walked his last 30 yards and while quartering the animal.

If anyone is interested go to http://www.tradjournal.com/index.php/ar ... by-reports to read the full report. There's also some info and a shot of Dr. Ashby with a Cape Bufflo he killed at http://www.alaskabowhunting.com/Dr.-Ed-Ashby-W26.aspx

Again...might not be for everyone but it may be worth checking out. The heads are dirt cheap but take a little work to get sharp.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome Bruce! Love the pic.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> I was wondering how epeks would work for deer, on my sons 43 pound bow. I had him shooting muzzy's. Next year I'll put the epeks on them. Especially after seeing scotts daughters hunting video. She probably weighs 85 pounds and hit a deer right square in the front shoulder, and still killed the deer. Weird after hearing all the stories of grown men. shooting manly bows, having the arrow bounce right off. After seeing Hootches.  (I miss hootch.) wife kill a deer with one I feel good about epeks on a light bow.
> 
> P.s. Awesome bull tex.


I think I miss Hootch too! :mrgreen: 8)

After seeing the results and crunching the numbers for KE. I have absolute confidence they will perform quite well for your son.


----------

